# Girls names - Not Olivia... but like Olivia... lol



## mushmouth

Hi All,

I'm sturggling with names for Mini mush! The only name hubby and I both like is Olivia Leigh B. but i'm being put off by just how popular it is :blush: I have a feeling we'll probably end up using it ANYWAY... but I'd like some suggestions to try and sway hubby!

I like Kamryn and Imogen... he likes neither. :shrug:

Olivia is the only name we both like but I can't shake this "there will be 5 in her class" feeling! My brother was born in 1998 and is called Joshua, and I remember taking him to toys R us when he was about 5 or 6, shouting his name and about 4 other little boys came running... :dohh:

Any suggestions woluld be greatly appreciated! :flow:


----------



## Serene123

Leah
Isabelle
Annabelle
Ebony
Ava


----------



## CedarWood

Too bad your OH dosen't like Imogen - that is a fave of mine too!

Similar names to Olivia:

Livinia
Sylvia
Elysia
Sabina
Virginia
Zinnia

xx


----------



## faun

What about Olive or Livvy


----------



## newmama

i dont have any good suggestions, but we are going thru this same thing at the moment with our boy name pick - aiden. i in fact said to my OH -- i dont want him to be like "josh" lol!

evelyn?


----------



## RubyRainbows

How about Alyvia/Alivia? 

Alexis
Aaliyah
Alexa
Allisyn
Olive
Lexi


----------



## mushmouth

Lol it's just so hard isn't it!

I quite like Isabelle/Isabella so will suggest that to hub later, think we discussed it before and can't remember why it didn't stick?!


----------



## mushmouth

I like alexis too! Oooh Alivia Is lovely but will she spend her life correcting people that think she's called Olivia


----------



## odd_socks

*lily
ashley
ely
harper
bailey
eliza*


----------



## KiansMummy

I liked Olivia as well when i was pregnant with Kian but like you thought it might be a bit too popular, some other names which gave me a similar vibe to Olivia were Ciara, Mia, Ruby, Sophia, Poppy, Alexia(n.n Lexy), Isabella (n.n Izzy or Bella) Georgia, Hannah, do you like any of them>??x


----------



## discoclare

Emilia
Sienna
Georgia
Nadia
Alexia
Cynthia
Maya
Larissa
Lila
Isla
Rosa
Aurelia
Lyra
Helena
Charlotte
Phoebe
Sophia
Annalise
Thalia
Briony
Stella
Serena
Tabitha
Lucia
Claudia
Liana
Pippa
Lara
Gabriella
Lola
Iona
Orla
Freya
Jasmine
Savannah
Violet
Natasha
Jenna
Juliette
Farrah
Millie
Daisy
Ella
Lily
Alannah


----------



## mushmouth

I do like Alexia... Hmmmm 

I Think my list of alternatives so far - Alexis, Alexia, Isabella/e 

Thanks for your help so far! X


----------



## mushmouth

Ohh disco thanks for that list! X


----------



## mushmouth

I had the chat.... Hubby Has said "hmmm yeh" to Alexia Leigh B! That's as close to a full blown yes I've ever gotten! Lol I think the N-N Lexi Leigh may have swung it!

Thank you ladies!!!

Id never have thought of it without you! X


----------



## Rosykk

Livia ? Tiny bit different! x


----------



## Phantom

Viola
Lydia
Briony
Sylvia
Tiara
Sophia
Annika
Brianna
Victoria


----------



## Szaffi

My best friend's name is Livia - so I like it - I think it's classic, but it can be shortened to something spunkier like Liv, Lia or Livie


----------



## CandiceSj

What about Ophelia?


----------



## Mummy~L

Livvy or Lydia?? xx


----------



## sinead28

Alexia
Alexa (Lexi)
Isabella
Anya (Ainé)

or maybe you could double barrell Olivia to make it more unique... 
Olivia-Jade
Olivia-Mae
Olivia-Jo
......


----------



## berryblue290

Avery
Aubrey
Layla
Alexa
Morgan
Paige
Britton
Ryan
Riley
Brooke 
Camryn


----------



## kmumtobe

Isabella/Isabel/Isobel is the most common name in the nursery where i work, has been for several years (just as you said you were swaying from Olivia cos its common, thought you should know how common that one is too) Cute name tho :) x


----------



## MrsHedgehog

You could drop the O and make it Livia. Still sounds almost the same but a bit more unusual. I used to love the name Olivia too but it has become so popular that I've gone off it a bit. It's still a beautiful name though.


----------



## mushmouth

Well Hubby did a full U-turn on the Alexia suggestion and has gone back to Olivia! lol. I think if she was called Livia everyone would assume it was Olivia anyway...

Kmumtobe - thanks for pointing that out! I'd have been a lil upset if we ditched the "perfect name" due to popularity and ended up with one just as popular! lol


----------



## NaturalMomma

We're naming our future daughter Livia, which is the Italian version of Olivia. I've also seen Alivia now too.


----------



## sunshine2010

I still love Olivia :)

I'm very biased to Lexi though as its on our short list! And Lexi Leigh sounds gorgeous!


----------



## oliviarose

My daughter is called Olivia, she is 7 now and it was not as popular as it is now. She is the only one in her yr at school and she goes to brownies and she is still the only Olivia. 
Have you thought bout Liv? xxx


----------



## hurryupsept

Livvie/Livie/Livvy ... theyre like alternative, shortened versions of Olivia? :flower:


----------

